# Vorgebleite Posen



## Stuermsche (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, könnt ihr mir mal erklären wie das nochmal war bei den vorgebleiten Posen ?

Hier unten z.b hat die Pose eine Tragkraft von 2g und 0,3g sind schon ausgebleit. Oder kann ich nur noch 0,3 g dranhängen ?|uhoh:



*Länge: Tragkraft:*
17cm 2+0,3g
20cm 3+0,3g
23cm 4+0,3g


und noch eine Frage welche Tragkraft haben denn die Posen:


Clear Waggler-Posen 18 cm ( Behr)
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Clear Waggler-Posen 22 cm[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]warum schreibt man solche angaben eigentlich nicht dahinter ? Es steht immer nur die Länge da.[/FONT]


Gruß Stürmsche


----------



## iguana57 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorgebleite Posen*

Hi

Die Pose ist mit 2 g ausgebleit und 0,3g kannst noch dran hängen usw.

Zu den Clear Waggler Posen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## wrdaniel (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorgebleite Posen*

Kann dir nicht sagen wieviel Blei die Behr Waggler benötigen, aber hatte auch mal ein paar ClearWaggler von Behr welche ziemlich schnell in die Tonne wanderten. Schlecht verarbeitet, gingen an den geklebten Stellen auseinander, Farbe der Posenköpfe nicht besonders.


----------



## Stuermsche (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorgebleite Posen*

Hi alles klar , danke für die Infos =)


----------



## MAST_PROD (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorgebleite Posen*

Serwus,

habe auch die Waggler von Behr. Schlecht sind die nicht aber gibt bessere, sagen wir es mal so!!!

Gewichtangaben weis ich auch nicht wieso keine da sind.

Ich fische überwiegen Waggler von Drennan und Sänger.

Bin ich gut zufrieden mit.

Gruß:vik:


----------

